# Dayan 4x4 review



## Erik (Sep 25, 2010)

Yup, got it in the mail so I thought I might as well give some review about it.
Sadly I'm not at home at the moment so I can't post any pictures or videos.

First thing that I noticed was the size and the weight of the cube. I tend to like the smaller sizes (ES, mini QJ) a bit more so this is a minus point for me. Also it is kinda heavy, like an old Rubik's 4x4.

Mechanics: actually this cube is just a Rubik's 4x4 with an upgraded ball in the middle. It has nothing to do with a V-cube mechanism whatsoever. Inside the ball is actually just a 2x2 mechanism on which the 8 outer shells are mounted. If you take off the center pieces you can also adjust the tension of the inner 2x2, which I think might be useful.

Performance: one of the two cubes I got was a bit looser, this causes pops. If the tension is set well the pops can be reduced to a minimum (though 0% if never achievable I think). It turns a bit heavy but the corner cutting (also nice center corner cutting) is a nice feature. If you see one of my normal 4x4 solves on my mini-QJ you see that most time is lost by lockups.
I'd like to set the tension a bit looser but then it'll pop more, so I probably have to wait until it is broken in a bit more.

Overall I think the cube has potential, although I don't think it is suitable to cube at Euro's with already. Unlike Maru this cube has closed edges. The stickers are ok-ish, but tend to not stick very well. It's a nice new update to the old Rubik's and is also a nice choice if you don't want to take the risk of being a V-cube clone buyer (though in a way it is a bit of a Rubik's clone)


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

hmm, I think I'll just stick with my maru


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice rewiew, could you post pictures later?


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 25, 2010)

switch the pieces of your mini qj into the core.


----------



## Joker (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice review. So far it seems like its just hype. But GuHongs also weren't very good until used and lubed a bit.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 25, 2010)

MARU LUBE IT.
THEN JIGALOO.


----------



## Erik (Sep 25, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> switch the pieces of your mini qj into the core.


 
Isn't the Dayan core bigger than a mini-qj one?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 26, 2010)

i was thinking of putting meffert pieces onto the core when i get my dayan o.o if the core is the same size that is..


----------



## tranmynhquan1991 (Sep 26, 2010)

I think we can lube the white center ball and loose the its three big screws . I thinks that center look like the center inside 2x2 Lan lan :-?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 30, 2010)

bump

Erik: what did you lube it with?


----------



## Zonda (Sep 30, 2010)

I got a Dayan 4x4 the other day as well. And my conclusions are pretty much the same.

I noticed a few issues though, the core is really bad! Too much friction, and even if I loosen it to an acceptable level, it still isn't good. Not to mention the increased popping issues.
My cube pops even at 0 degrees, simply by the force used to pull the layers. And since the core has so much friction, more force has to be used, ending in a vicious circle.

The outer layers however are very good, which should promise for awsome 3x3 stages. Too bad centers need to be solved in just about every solve 

Mini QJ still gets it for me.


----------

